

Top Ten Things Android Can Do, But iPhone Can't - michelledeidre
http://www.raizlabs.com/2013/05/top-ten-android-do-iphone/

======
zapshu
Once an iPhone is jailbreaked, most of these features are available...

------
venomsnake
And they forgot using it as a flash drive ...

